# Aviary



## Keith Morren (Jun 19, 2017)

could anybody tell me if it would be OK to use polycarbonate roofing on my aviary I plan to build, I am new to keeping canaries,and although it will have an outdoor area, I am a bit concerned about heat on the inside? Cheers


----------



## Franksthename (May 31, 2017)

Yep I use it and it's a fantastic footing material I wouldn't worry about the heat and in the winter I fix it to the sides also because I have one or two birds that are just that little more sensitive to the cold


----------



## moeeziqb (Jul 9, 2019)

Yes Its great I have already use it, I got a great experience specially in winter as he say..


----------

